# Won't wake up after sleep



## fnucc (Jan 8, 2012)

I believe this topic belongs to this thread, if not admin please move it. Yesterday everything was working fine until I sent the computer to sleep. Today it won't wake up, I hear the fans but the screen is blank. Power off, power on - nothing. Any ideas guys?


----------



## tls (Jan 8, 2012)

I am assuming you're referring to a laptop - but I would start by either checking your PCI wireless card, RAM, etc. Sounds like a hardware issue and your BIOS is failing to POST because of it.


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 8, 2012)

In a i7 920 Asus P6T V2 Deluxe with Release 8.2, the difference between awaking or not was the use of powerd. If you have power management enabled, try disabling it.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a desktop PC. Win 7 works well (installed on another disk), FreeBSD shows me just a blank screen. It's the fist time I tried sleep/suspend, I just managed to get the whole system to work without endless re-installations  

Now, it's up and running. Just like that. Go figure...


----------



## Crivens (Jan 9, 2012)

fnucc said:
			
		

> It's a desktop PC. Win 7 works well (installed on another disk), FreeBSD shows me just a blank screen. It's the fist time I tried sleep/suspend, I just managed to get the whole system to work without endless re-installations
> 
> Now, it's up and running. Just like that. Go figure...



What do you mean "Just like that"? Upon resume, you see a black screen for some time (minutes/hours/...) and then it works? Or did you a power cycle/reset?


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 9, 2012)

Have you seen this page: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html?


----------



## fnucc (Jan 9, 2012)

@Crivens: Off on off on several times, than Win7 then reboot and FreeBSD came to life as nothing happened     @jrm: Thanks for the link, I will read that. First I must solve the wild fan problem


----------



## fnucc (Jan 9, 2012)

Which I won't... Unable to set dev.pcm.0.rev.vchans=4, *startx* says Bus error 10. Very good. File system check says everything is fine, but everything obviously is not fine.

Much to my delight I discovered that one memory bank literally burned out with sparkle and smoke and smell and everything. I'm now in 2GB and for now everything works ok.


----------

